# How to beat the frost on your glass??



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry if I have missed a thread on this, but I did read somewhere that there are products that you can apply that stops frost from setting on the glass on your car???!?!?!

Was I seeing things?

If not can people start listing the must have product to combat Mr Frosty

Cheers guys!!!


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

There was a guy on TV earlier that said 3 parts water, 1 part vinegar sprayed on the screen stops ice. Dont know if it works or how long it works for but maybe worth a punt as its cheap.


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

You can get pre-icer that you just spray on the night before that stops ice forming. Not used it myself though
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_220969_langId_-1_categoryId_229902


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

KDiddy said:


> Sorry if I have missed a thread on this, but I did read somewhere that there are products that you can apply that stops frost from setting on the glass on your car???!?!?!
> 
> Was I seeing things?
> 
> ...


I use Einszett Anti-Frost Windscreen Cleaner this time of the year

Regards 
Dave


----------



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Whats it like Dave???


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Get some Vodka on the windscreen, needs to be decent stuff but just put on a clothe and wipe on


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

t33job said:


> Get some Vodka on the windscreen, needs to be decent stuff but just put on a clothe and wipe on


Seems like a waste to me!


----------



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Really....it would pain me to douse a cloth with Absolut or Grey Goose...such a waste!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

G1 G-techniq.

Stops the ice from forming a bond to the windscreen. The ice just slides off.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

had exactly the same problem this morning, and always have "mist" which freezes in my cars...

brought some of this

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_219694_langId_-1_categoryId_229902

and seems to of worked so far, dont know how long it will last but as it is 3 for so i got a couple and some anti freeze :thumb:

edit: as said above G1 is good for external, the mist repellant is for internal...


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wouldn't using vinegar or a pre-icer remove the sealer from glass?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hesian sack :thumb: :lol: works a treat, or put your car in a garage


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

got an old sheet ??, lay it over the front window trap the edges in the doors to keep it on, next day just open the doors, take the sheet off stick it over the cloths line to thaw, drive off with a clear windscreen or if its a big enough sheet all the windows, no scratches and CHEAP!!


----------



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

wish I had a garage...drive only....

Interesting on the G1 G-Technic stuff...nice site but still not clear which product I'm looking at???

Be interested in a polish and frost protection kit if one exists??


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd recommend a sheet or Tesco Value shower curtain folded in half. I've tried some spray on anti ice sprays, however they left a horrible film that smeared all over the screen for ages


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

s70rjw said:


> I'd recommend *a sheet or Tesco Value shower curtain folded in half*. I've tried some spray on anti ice sprays, however they left a horrible film that smeared all over the screen for ages


What's holding it onto the screen (in case it's a bit breezy)?


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

Or just poor some warm water over them in the morning, and immediately blade it off again.

Job done.:thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Viper said:


> What's holding it onto the screen (in case it's a bit breezy)?


Im assuming tucked into doors and under wipers:thumb:


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

Heated front screen FTW....





I found that on my old car that just half boil the kettle and pour over.... then use the wipers to get the excess off before it frosts


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I must admit, even though I HATE winter, I actually find scraping the windows in the morning quite therapeutic!

Also gives the car time enough to warm up such that the heating isn't blasting cold air at you when you get into the car...


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Yup, warm water does it fo me too. Or if i get in before the missus im ok coz i park in my drive between houses and stops the icing happening


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Another warm water user here. 

Come this time of year I keep a clean 4 pint milk carton handy. If I look out and see frost on the car I just fill it with warm (not hot!) water, and my windows are clear in seconds. :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Paintguy said:


> Another warm water user here.
> 
> Come this time of year I keep a clean 4 pint milk carton handy. If I look out and see frost on the car I just fill it with warm (not hot!) water, and my windows are clear in seconds. :thumb:


Well guys, im glad i found this thread as im having a problem i forseen when i bought my MiTo. The front windscreen isnt the problem for me, its the stupid bloody front driver and passenger windows. The doors have no metal surround around the top edge as its just the window. So when you open the door handle the glass drops about 15mm and the door opens. When shutting vice versa with the glass rising under a hardened rubber lip once the door is closed within around 1 second. Now this morning, my 1st really cold frosty morning since buying the car i went out and the car was well frosted up. I opened the door but the glass was frozen and didnt drop! I started the car and went to close the door but this wasnt possible. Infact im surprised it didnt smash the window. I tried the passenger window which did operate as normal but its only going to get worse when it gets colder! I had spoke about this to people but a few had said minis had the same design and they were fine in winter.
Im gonna try the warm water in the morning as i dont want to be squirting de-icer on the window which would mean it running down the doors no doubt.

Thanks Phil


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

Why not just get up 5-10 mins before whack on the heating and let it defrost its self??


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

mwbpsx said:


> Im assuming tucked into doors and under wipers:thumb:


be careful doing that, remember my dad doing it some years ago.. during the night it unexpectedly warmed up, the snow/ice turned to rain, which followed the sheet, right past the door sills and inside the car. He wasn't best pleased !


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Gitzo i had it with mine i always feel like the glass is going to break as you can hear it peeling away the way i do is a cup of warm water along the top edge then start it up go back inside have a coffee and watch it defrost so much better than freezing your hands as I only do gloves when fishing


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

KDiddy said:


> can people start listing the must have product to combat Mr Frosty


A Ford with QuickClear heated front screen.
A garage.

:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

amiller said:


> G1 G-techniq.
> 
> Stops the ice from forming a bond to the windscreen. The ice just slides off.
> 
> Awesome stuff.


Rob told me that yesterday when I ordered some.



spanerman said:


> Heated front screen FTW....


+1


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

juls said:


> Why not just get up 5-10 mins before whack on the heating and let it defrost its self??


I cant open the doors properly unless youre just responding to the OS.



ivor said:


> Gitzo i had it with mine i always feel like the glass is going to break as you can hear it peeling away the way i do is a cup of warm water along the top edge then start it up go back inside have a coffee and watch it defrost so much better than freezing your hands as I only do gloves when fishing


Aye, after reading this thread i'll be doing just that. I'll pour the warm water then open and whack the heating on and manually lock the car with the spare keys and go back inside and keep toot from the window. 
Thanks Phil


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Aye, after reading this thread i'll be doing just that. I'll pour the warm water then open and whack the heating on and manually lock the car with the spare keys and go back inside and keep toot from the window.
> Thanks Phil


Problem with water is it cools down very quick, and ends up turning into frost again! Which leaves with more frost then you started with, and using on the doors isn't like the windscreen whereby you can just use the wipers to get rid of the water before it freezes!


----------



## midlife_crisis (Oct 1, 2009)

Shouldn't Einszett Gummi Pflege stop the door seals freezing to the glass, as well as maintaining the rubber?


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

If your handy with wiring on ebay you can buy car alarms for as little as £20 that do remote engine start. Just by adding in and extra couple of diodes and relays you can also have it so when you use the remote start facility it also switces on the heated rear window and triggers the full heat demist mode on the climate control. it`s great, while your eating your cornflakes just double tap the button on your keyring, the car engine starts, heaters and demisters on full, but the car remains locked and alarmed, by the time youv`e finished breakfast the car is defrosted, demisted and warm inside. Theres a handbrake/park interlock, to prevent the car moving, and if you dont use the remote to unlock the car and get in and put your foot on the brake within 10 minutes it stops the engine again. If someone tries to get in the car without first unlocking and disarming it with the remote then the engine is immobilised and the alarm goes off. It`s quite cool on my audi because the led drls come on with the engine too so if it`s dark it lights your way to the car, which my mrs appreciates as she uses the car when she`s working late shifts.
It`s also funny to confuse the wee scrotes who hang about outside the shops trying to get people to buy them drink, watching through the shop window seing them try to work out how a car started and put the lights on without anybody being in it.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

t33job said:


> Get some Vodka on the windscreen, needs to be decent stuff but just put on a clothe and wipe on


Only Smirnoff Blue Label doesn't freeze,I know coz I keep the stuff IN the freezer:thumb:


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

luke warm water usually does the tick for me.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Be careful with warm water.
Do not do it if your screen has any sort of crack in it..Even the smallest stone chipped crack can spread with the change of temperature from cold to even warm.
Same goes for rear screens too.

Steve


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

juls said:


> Why not just get up 5-10 mins before whack on the heating and let it defrost its self??


Because it causes a hell of a lot of engine wear, as do remote starts - even dafter with the remote start, as the engine running without you in the car is an arrestable offence ...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cut a spud in half and wipe over, the starchey water from it will not freeze. Got this from my 1001 uses for a spud book.

But I usually leave it on the path for 10 minutes with engine and seat warmer on. I do miss the front heated window I had on the Mondeo, great invention. Just use the other remote to lock it.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> Because it causes a hell of a lot of engine wear, as do remote starts - even dafter with the remote start, as the engine running without you in the car is an arrestable offence ...


Even if the vehicle is on private property with no public access? I call bs on that. if thats the case they would be able to arrest me when i`m working on my car too then, as its often necesarry to have the engine running while your under the bonnet.
remote start doesnt cause more wear, it causes less, as you have the same number of cold starts, but you arent putting the engineunder load until the oil is up to temperature , driving away immediately puts far more wear on the big ends and mains, as they arent floating on a film on a film of oil properly until the oil is at the proper viscosity


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

So went out tonight to test the Vinegar and water method on the rear drivers side window. Look outside, and no frost even lying on the car, now either its not going to be a frosty one for my test , or the vinegar trick works so well that it shields the whole car


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The offence he is talking about is quitting.

Not BS and here is a stated case for you to read :thumb:

Driver fined for quitting whilst de-icing


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

cheers:thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Showshine said:


> The offence he is talking about is quitting.
> 
> Not BS and here is a stated case for you to read :thumb:
> 
> Driver fined for quitting whilst de-icing


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Techgeek said:


> remote start doesnt cause more wear, it causes less, as you have the same number of cold starts, but you arent putting the engineunder load until the oil is up to temperature , driving away immediately puts far more wear on the big ends and mains, as they arent floating on a film on a film of oil properly until the oil is at the proper viscosity


I am sorry but that is incorrect, a cold engine idling to warm up suffers more damage then one that is driven to warm it up. The most damage occurs when the engine and oil are cold, idling takes the longest to warm the engine and oil so the damage occurs for longer. Thats not to say you should start the car and redline it, you should start it, let it settle and then drive of using the revs so as not to labour the engine but don't rag it.


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

i have to side with Techgeek on this one especially with engines that use short skirt pistons and have turbos


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

well, i`ll take my chances. I feel better knowing my oil is up to temp,my turbo is properly warmed up, my windows are clear and the interior is warm and comfortable, not cold and distracting. if the polis turn up at the door whining I`ll ask them to prove who started the car. the article referred to reeks of nailing someone on some made up charge because the driver didn`t kiss bacon flavoured **** when asked to.
"The officer tried to offer words of advice but the male refused to accept them. So the officer was left with no option but to issue a fixed penalty notice of £30."
if the car and the steering lock is locked and the alarm is armed, what difference does it make if the engine is running to the chances of it being stolen? none.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry, but gt5500 is right, cold, thick oil cannot flow properly in the top end, struggles to remove heat from bearings, can't remove particulates properly, and idling is once of the most strenous conditions for the top end of the engine anyway, never mind being sat like that for 15 minutes with cold oil.
Both the car and the oil will warm up far more quickly and with far less wear if you just drive it using light throttle openings and keep the rpms around 2-3k until it's warm.
They don't need to prove who started the car, it's your car, your insurance, ergo, you're responsible unless you can show otherwise, same as a speeding ticket.


----------

